# Hello from Ireland! I'm new here!



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I live in Ireland, originally from Canada but apparently Irish men are VERY charming :lol:

I'm a mom of two kids - a 4 year olds girl and 7 month old boy. I have an Irish sport horse gelding named Bandit and we're just after buying my daughter a 11hh pony - don't ask what breed because he doesn't know himself. 

With the kids I dont get as much time with Bandit as I'd like. I keep him in a fantastic yard with walker, gallops, ect. and the people are amazing - he's on DIY livery yet he's always mucked out when I get there and when I'm in work he's fed in the evening. The pony is going to come live with us at home for awhile, we only have 3/4 of an acre so not enough space for Bandit but will keep our pony going until summer comes when he will move out to the yard so she can ride with me. 

Look forward to chatting with everybody


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Your yard sounds fab -- welcome to the forum, I'm quite new too ()=] xx


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum!  maybe you have pics of your horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

henia said:


> welcome to the forum!  maybe you have pics of your horses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks all, Henia - I have a picture of Bandit on my horses section. No pics of the new pony yet as we're only collecting him on Saturday and the quick snap I took at the old owner's leaves alot to be desired - he will be a "work in progress" for the next few months


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I get the priviledge of riding my friend's Irish Draft. He is so much fun to ride, so now I appreciate the Irish horses more and more.

Welcome


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

hey! where in eire are ye? am in doire.. or derry to most folk


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Maple!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Derry girl said:


> hey! where in eire are ye? am in doire.. or derry to most folk


I'm in Meath, or An Mhi if you'd rather


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Iontach maith! An bhfuil gaeilge agat?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Derry girl said:


> Iontach maith! An bhfuil gaeilge agat?


ah you've lost me now! I'm not Irish, I'm Canadian. My kiddie comes home from school speakin Irish and I haven't a notion what she is sayin! I'm sure this will be used very much against me by both kids as they get older and it'll be their own language so I dont know what is goin on :lol:


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

aw aye lol youll have to enrol in some classes, great to beable to speak it. Iv been learning now for the last 4years of my boyfriend Áedán Dáire, him and his whole family are fluent. When we started going out theyd all be speaking Irish in the house and i thought it was great and then 1 night i thought this bunch could all be sitting talking about me lol so i enrolled in classes the next day, his we neice 8 and nephew 4 are both fluent. see even if you were doing a night class once a week, with that and listening to your kids and helping with their homework youd be shocked how quick youll pick it up. Áedán speaks in irish to my horses and I swear they understand him lol


----------



## schapiro (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to be digging up a semi-old thread here but I couldn't help myself; was searching 'irish sport horse' just out of curiosity and saw this; tá gaeilge agamsa féin agus chuir sé meangadh iontach orm nuair a chonaic mé an ghaeilge anseo! Nach beag an domhain é? _(I have irish myself and it gave me a wonderful smile when I saw it here! Isn't it a small world?)_ =]


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome! You will enjoy the forum!


----------

